# Looking for hauler: baler from KY to north Ohio



## freedomfarm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello . . . Looking for someone to haul a NH 315 baler from Lexington KY to North East Ohio (44084). 
Thanks, Steve [email protected]


----------

